# Nikon offer free d600 shutter replacement



## jaomul (Feb 26, 2014)

Nikon to offer D600 shutter replacement to address &#39;dust&#39; issue: Digital Photography Review


----------



## BillM (Feb 26, 2014)

I really had a good laugh every time someone said the problem wasn't as widespread as people thought. I went through 2 of them and two other people I know with D600's have the problem too. I gave mine to a family member who doesn't take a lot of pictures, after a good cleaning, and will ship it back for the repair.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 26, 2014)

Mine's been refurb'd but unsure they did the shutter.  It came with dust on the sensor...


----------



## sashbar (Feb 26, 2014)

Good news for D600 owners with high shutter count. A brand new shutter for free, back to zero.  And a free cleaning as we'll I guess.


----------



## Tailgunner (Feb 26, 2014)

BillM said:


> I really had a good laugh every time someone said the problem wasn't as widespread as people thought. I went through 2 of them and two other people I know with D600's have the problem too. I gave mine to a family member who doesn't take a lot of pictures, after a good cleaning, and will ship it back for the repair.



Ya, I remember those days. I was seriously thinking about a D600 and ran across lots of threads concerning the oil spots. Each thread had at least one person claiming it wasn't a wide spread problem.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 26, 2014)

Finally.  I have dust all over my house and I was suspecting it was from the camera.

I'm sure this is also to counter that Class Action Lawyer money grab ... I mean Lawsuit that is going on.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 26, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> I'm sure this is also to counter that Class Action Lawyer money grab ... I mean Lawsuit that is going on.



I cant wait to get a check for $3.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 26, 2014)

Braineack said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure this is also to counter that Class Action Lawyer money grab ... I mean Lawsuit that is going on.
> ...


or a coupon for 2.5% off a new camera (with small print limitations to where and what you can purchase)


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Feb 26, 2014)

This is awesome.  I'll just rack up some more mileage and get a free shutter replacement when needed, despite the fact that I had no such oil spot issues.


----------



## Tailgunner (Feb 26, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



And it expires in 3 days.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 26, 2014)

It's amazing what a class-action lawsuit can get accomplished!!!

Nikon Sued over D600 Faults | byThom | Thom Hogan


----------



## BillM (Feb 26, 2014)

Just for those of you who have never seen what the issue actually looks like here is a sample. This was a few hundred shots after a sensor cleaning




DSC_4297.jpg by C6Bill, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 27, 2014)

BillM said:


> Just for those of you who have never seen what the issue actually looks like here is a sample. This was a few hundred shots after a sensor cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So did you manage to get a new d610 out of it?  Overblown must be relative.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 27, 2014)

There"s a youtube video of someone taking 1,000 shots of a white wall ans you can watch the buildup
and alot of other examples on youtube


----------



## BillM (Feb 27, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > Just for those of you who have never seen what the issue actually looks like here is a sample. This was a few hundred shots after a sensor cleaning
> ...



No, I cleaned the sensor for the 50th time and then gave the D600 to my sister who would use it to take 10 pictures a year and I bought myself a D800 and a D7100. I wasn't looking to get something for nothing. Money really isn't an issue for me at the moment. I simply got sick of having to clean the sensor after every shoot. Would you like to clean your sensor after every shoot ?


----------



## Coasty (Feb 27, 2014)

BillM said:


> Just for those of you who have never seen what the issue actually looks like here is a sample. This was a few hundred shots after a sensor cleaning
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You had dust and pinecones in yours!!!!!?????!!!!!


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 27, 2014)

Has anyone heard what the turnaround time is, getting your camera back.


----------



## BillM (Feb 27, 2014)

Coasty said:


> BillM said:
> 
> 
> > Just for those of you who have never seen what the issue actually looks like here is a sample. This was a few hundred shots after a sensor cleaning
> ...




I really need to stop changing lenses under pine trees lol


----------



## BillM (Feb 27, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Has anyone heard what the turnaround time is, getting your camera back.




I have not but I will be shipping my old one back on Saturday so I'll let everyone know how long it takes for me.


----------



## slow231 (Feb 27, 2014)

before it was a "maybe we'll replace, maybe we'll clean, maybe we'll do nothing, but you're certainly out the shipping cost" so it really wasn't worth the downtime for me to send it in when i can clean my own sensor at home.  Now that it's free, and they're definitely offering a fix, i sent mine in today.  I'll also keep updated about the down time.


----------



## Braineack (Feb 27, 2014)

I would do it if i could figure out if mine hasn't already been done or not. I was under the impression that refurb'd units had them replaced, but who knows.  I'd hate to send it in only to have them sit on it for weeks, and then send it back without any work being done.


----------



## astroNikon (Feb 27, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I would do it if i could figure out if mine hasn't already been done or not. I was under the impression that refurb'd units had them replaced, but who knows.  I'd hate to send it in only to have them sit on it for weeks, and then send it back without any work being done.


I wonder if we could call/email them and ask.

I'm curious if my shutter was replaced.  I don't get any dust, etc (knock on wood so far) but I have not given mine a rigourous use yet.


----------



## BillM (Feb 27, 2014)

When you go to the link it will prompt you for the serial number. I'm guessing it will tell you if it has already been done ?


----------



## slow231 (Feb 27, 2014)

Braineack said:


> I would do it if i could figure out if mine hasn't already been done or not. I was under the impression that refurb'd units had them replaced, but who knows.  I'd hate to send it in only to have them sit on it for weeks, and then send it back without any work being done.


for what it's worth, mine was a factory refurb and it was dusty + oily as crap, and continued to shed dust and oil.  So mine was definitely not done or was done without updated parts that fixed the problem (some of the early ones who sent them in got shutter replacements that didn't fix the problem).  Bottom line is if you have the problem it is pretty evident. so if yours is shedding dust and oil at a rate that is noticeable, send it in.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 27, 2014)

BillM said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > BillM said:
> ...



No way.  The issue would have driven me nuts.

I simply find the term overblown interesting - it certainly means something different to you than it does for others.  Others that have the camera and others that don't.


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 27, 2014)

Tried a sample pic, looks like some distortion top center. Not sure if I have an issue. Keyed in my SN and Nikon sent mail labels.
thinking I'll sent it in just to be safe.  Any opinions greatly appreciated.  T


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 27, 2014)

Edit previous post to include test shot.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Feb 27, 2014)

oldhippy said:


> Has anyone heard what the turnaround time is, getting your camera back.



The turnaround time will vary depending on how many D600s they have to service.  If it were me I would wait a couple of months then send it in.  Everyone is sending theirs in now which will likely contribute to significantly longer wait times.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 1, 2014)

Well I sent my D600 in yesterday. Tracking says it will be at Nikon on Wednesday. I'll let you all know when it get back, and what was done to it.  Later. Ed


----------



## bribrius (Mar 1, 2014)

now they will raise the price of all new cameras 10 bucks to cover it


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 2, 2014)

bribrius said:


> now they will raise the price of all new cameras 10 bucks to cover it



Why not prices raise every day on everything else we use or buy !!!!!!!!


----------



## MOREGONE (Mar 3, 2014)

Just sent mine off. 

Mine was a refurb to begin with and I only on a few occasions saw the spots. However, recently there was a huge spot. This all happened at perfect timing for me.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 19, 2014)

MOREGONE said:


> Just sent mine off.
> 
> Mine was a refurb to begin with and I only on a few occasions saw the spots. However, recently there was a huge spot. This all happened at perfect timing for me.



Did you get it back yet?  I'm curious of the time it's taking.  I still need to check my serial, but in lieu of cleaning my sensor (which I need to), might as well get an entire new shutter and a cleaning.


----------



## BillM (Mar 19, 2014)

I sent one back yesterday so I will updated when I get the email saying it is in their system and again when I get it back.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 19, 2014)

Not sure if people have seen this about the d600 in asia
Nikon D600 spot issue all over the news again after Chinese TV report | Nikon Rumors


----------



## Braineack (Mar 19, 2014)

BillM said:


> I sent one back yesterday so I will updated when I get the email saying it is in their system and again when I get it back.



thanks appreciate it.

You can see three spots in this shot: Robert E. Lee Statue | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

and this camera was refurb'd.


----------



## CouncilmanDoug (Mar 19, 2014)

Damn I want to send mine in but I'm scared it'll be gone for a while, I don't know how long I could go without it. After some people report on how long the turn around time is I'll send it in.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 19, 2014)

Sent mine February 28.  Notice today out of shop, and sent to billing.  Shipping today I hope.  Friday will be 21 days, but more likely it will be 25 or 26 days.  Yet to see what has been done. Will post that later.  Ed


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 19, 2014)

UPS email.  Camera will be here Friday the 21st.  Happy happy.  Ed


----------



## BillM (Mar 19, 2014)

Good to hear :thumbup:


----------



## endurodog (Mar 20, 2014)

I sent mine on 3/7.  UPS confirmed it arrived at Nikon on 3/12 and I still have not received anything from Nikon.  There email statement said they would send an email when they opened it.  I also have a D7000 so I'm not completely naked but still want my D600 asap


----------



## Braineack (Mar 20, 2014)

Oldglie said:


> and will ship it back for the repair.



????


----------



## BillM (Mar 20, 2014)

Mine has been received by Nikon. I'll check the status every few days and update.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 21, 2014)

Camera home, with new shutter and 5 acc. parts. All cleaned with firmware upgrade.  Unable to get shutter count, tried a few times,with no luck.  bTW this is a Nikon referb from last year.  Later Ed


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 21, 2014)

Unable to get shutter count ?


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 21, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Unable to get shutter count ?


Tried two sites several times, got back info not imbedded.  Will try again when I think of a new approach.  
BTW. Thanks for the reply.   Ed


----------



## BillM (Mar 22, 2014)

Right now the one I send in on 3/18 has a status of SHOP


From the email I received:
While your equipment is being serviced, our website status will indicate
"Shop." When service is completed, the status will indicate "Shpd".
This means the order has been invoiced and shipped. If you have already
arranged to pick up this product from one of our service counters, we
will contact you when the order is ready for pick-up. We complete all
service as fast as possible.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 22, 2014)

BillM said:


> Right now the one I send in on 3/18 has a status of SHOP
> 
> 
> From the email I received:
> ...



Bill I had the same notice, stayed on for about a week, then got a UPS notice item shipped.  Later Ed


----------



## endurodog (Mar 22, 2014)

Guys is this a notice they emailed you or did you check online somewhere?  I mailed mine 2 weeks ago, ups tracking says it got there but I never received an email from them.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 22, 2014)

endurodog said:


> Guys is this a notice they emailed you or did you check online somewhere?  I mailed mine 2 weeks ago, ups tracking says it got there but I never received an email from them.  Thanks for any info.



You need to go to nikon support, there you will find your disposition.


----------



## endurodog (Mar 22, 2014)

They are needing a shop number to track it and they say they will assign the number when they receive the camera. My issue is I never received a shop number. I need to call them on Monday and find out what the deal is.


----------



## BillM (Mar 22, 2014)

Two days after I shipped it I received an email from them. 


Dear Nikon Photo Service Customer:


We have received your D600 BODY and entered it into our system as
service order number XXXXXXX .


If your service order indicates the product is covered under the terms
of the warranty, no further action is necessary. If your product is not
covered by the warranty, you will need to approve the attached estimate.
Non-warranty service requires approval before we can begin work. To
view the service status or approve a service estimate, please enter our
service website through the following link www.nikonusa.com/service . Please be aware a
this data has just been entered, it takes up to 30 minutes after you
receive this email for it to be viewable on our website. To view your
service details, please use your service order number XXXXXXX and your
"Bill-to" name XXXXXXXXXXX to log-in. Your "Bill-to" name is
usually your last name and it needs to be input exactly as it appears on
our attached document including punctuation and any spaces.


We are also mailing you a printed copy of this acknowledgement/estimate.
If you approve an estimate via the service website before you receive
this mailing, it will not show the most current status. Our website
shows the most current status.


While your equipment is being serviced, our website status will indicate
"Shop." When service is completed, the status will indicate "Shpd".
This means the order has been invoiced and shipped. If you have already
arranged to pick up this product from one of our service counters, we
will contact you when the order is ready for pick-up. We complete all
service as fast as possible.


Should you require any assistance with this service, you may email us
through our service website at www.nikonusa.com/service or call us at (800) 645-6687. We
look forward to returning your equipment quickly and in good working
order. We appreciate your business.






Sincerely,




Nikon Photo Service Department


----------



## oldhippy (Mar 22, 2014)

endurodog said:


> They are needing a shop number to track it and they say they will assign the number when they receive the camera. My issue is I never received a shop number. I need to call them on Monday and find out what the deal is.



Got my email from Nikon 8 days after I mailed mine.


----------



## endurodog (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks guys.  This is the info I needed.  UPS tracking says they received 1.5 weeks ago so there is some hang up there.  I didn't want to bug them but now I will go a head and give them a call.


----------



## endurodog (Mar 24, 2014)

Update.  3/24/14  Just got off the phone with Nikon and was advised that due to a high volume they have not entered it in the system yet.  I need to stand by and wait for my email from them that they have received it.   So I would suggest if your not having huge spotting issues you might wait a little before sending yours in as they are pretty backed up.   (my camera sent on the 4/7 and ups arrived on 4/12)


----------



## Braineack (Mar 24, 2014)

thanks for the heads up! ill wait until after my May/June vacation and send it in.


----------



## BillM (Mar 24, 2014)

endurodog said:


> Update.  3/24/14  Just got off the phone with Nikon and was advised that due to a high volume they have not entered it in the system yet.  I need to stand by and wait for my email from them that they have received it.   So I would suggest if your not having huge spotting issues you might wait a little before sending yours in as they are pretty backed up.   (my camera sent on the 4/7 and ups arrived on 4/12)



This is interesting, I shipped mine 2 weeks after you sent your's in and mine was received in 2 days and already has a status of Shop. Did you ship your 600 to NY too, or a west coast facility ? No idea how many facilities they have for this, maybe one on each coast  ?


----------



## KmH (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep. just 2. One on the west coast, and one on the east coast.

If you're west of the Mississippi you ship to California, east of the Mississippi you ship to New York.


----------



## endurodog (Mar 25, 2014)

BillM that may be the issue.  It was mentioned that mine went to California, I'm in Colorado.  So maybe the East coast folks can still get theirs done quickly.


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 25, 2014)

They must be swamped with 600's........


----------



## BillM (Mar 26, 2014)

My status has changed

[h=1]Billing[/h]*D600
Order Number: xxxxxxx
Serial Number: xxxxxxx
UPS Tracking Number:
Problem: SENSOR DUST No Charge/Good Will Repair 
Total cost of repair: $0.00**


----------



## haha101 (Mar 26, 2014)

same here


----------



## BillM (Mar 27, 2014)

Just got the notice from UPS, it should be delivered tomorrow. I think 10 days is a real nice turnaround time :thumbup:


----------



## endurodog (Mar 28, 2014)

Damn I'm still waiting for my email that they received it and it's been 21 days. If I don't get an email by Monday afternoon I'll be calling them again. Anyone in the West USA having this much of a delay? 

I was very happy to see Nikon admitting the problem and fixing it but being without my high end camera for this long is not making me an happy photog


----------



## bigal1000 (Mar 28, 2014)

endurodog said:


> Damn I'm still waiting for my email that they received it and it's been 21 days. If I don't get an email by Monday afternoon I'll be calling them again. Anyone in the West USA having this much of a delay?
> 
> I was very happy to see Nikon admitting the problem and fixing it but being without my high end camera for this long is not making me an happy photog



If you used usps don't worry it will get there ! My last 2 day priority package only took 18 days to get there ? I see your in Aurora Co. I just sent a lens to someone there small world I guess....


----------



## endurodog (Mar 28, 2014)

I shipped UPS on the 7th.  According to UPS it arrived at Nikon service on the 12th so I know they have it at the shop.


----------



## haha101 (Mar 28, 2014)

mine is shipped and should be delivered today. Nice


----------



## BillM (Mar 28, 2014)

Mine showed up as expected this morning. Took a couple quick test shots and all looks good :thumbup:


----------



## endurodog (Mar 31, 2014)

endurodog said:


> I shipped UPS on the 7th. According to UPS it arrived at Nikon service on the 12th so I know they have it at the shop.



  New update.  Just got off the phone with Nikon and they told me that the repair is done and they will be shipping it back to me in the next day.  I never did receive an email that it was received.  Hopefully my next update will be that I have received my camera back.


----------



## dl4449 (Mar 31, 2014)

Mine was out and back in about 10 days . The only notification I received was its on its way back


----------



## endurodog (Apr 1, 2014)

endurodog said:


> endurodog said:
> 
> 
> > I shipped UPS on the 7th. According to UPS it arrived at Nikon service on the 12th so I know they have it at the shop.
> ...



   Ok hopefully the final update.  Received the camera back today.  So a little under a month.  The LCD screen protector was missing and have an email into Nikon service about that.  Now make sure it works and get back to shooting!!!!!


----------



## Braineack (Jun 12, 2014)

They got mine last night.  We'll see how long it takes the East Coast, this late after the initial offering.


----------



## hamlet (Jun 12, 2014)

Hopefully they will make better tests to prevent this from happening again, this is type of thing can kill confidence and tarnish a companies image. But i'm glad everything is sorted out now.


----------



## Braineack (Jun 12, 2014)

At least they are making it easy to get fix; i guess after a suit though...

I got this update this afternoon: Problem: SENSOR DUST No Charge/Good Will Repair


----------



## endurodog (Jun 13, 2014)

Ive had mine back for awhile and no dust/oil issues since


----------



## Braineack (Jun 18, 2014)

Status changed to "Billing" today, sounds like I should get my tracking number soon.   Good, I have a "gig" on the 28th and a birthday on the 29th


----------



## BillM (Jun 18, 2014)

Mine was delivered 2 days after status was changed to Billing :thumbup:


----------



## Braineack (Jun 18, 2014)

that would put it at 9 days turnaround time; besting your 11


----------



## BillM (Jun 18, 2014)

It was only 10 !!!!!!


:greenpbl:


----------



## Braineack (Jun 19, 2014)

Ha.  Just like you said.  Got the shipping today and scheduled for tomorrow.  Not too shabby, and now I don't have to worry about borrowing/renting for next weekend's shoots.


----------



## endurodog (Jul 16, 2014)

I had to send mine in for a second time, more spots and beyond normal.  It is shipping back to me.  Hopefully they got it right the 2nd time.  While I love the camera the oil spot issue on the sensor is getting old.  2 stretches without my camera now and I'm wondering if there will be a 3rd


----------



## astroNikon (Jul 21, 2014)

Here spot ... here spot .... good spot ..

yup ... I shot my camera at f/20 against a white background and viola ... I have spots - mostly in the upper left quadrant.

Now since I was going out with the camera I just cleaned the sensor myself and my d7000 while I was at it.
I'll keep an eye on it.  This was after 8,000 shots from buying it as a refurb'd body.


----------



## Braineack (Jul 21, 2014)

endurodog said:


> I had to send mine in for a second time, more spots and beyond normal.



Since a shutter replacement?


----------



## endurodog (Jul 21, 2014)

Braineack said:


> endurodog said:
> 
> 
> > I had to send mine in for a second time, more spots and beyond normal.
> ...



I had sent it in for the recall the first time. The recall was suppose to be the shutter replacement so yes after the shutter replacement. My spots were also in the upper left of the pictures.

  Before the recall I had cleaned it several times. When they showed up again I tried blowing it but not a full clean and that didn't remove the spots.  I also have a D7000 and the spots on the D600 show up way quicker than normal dust.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Jul 21, 2014)

Did i read about spots on the D610 sensor the other day, i hope i am mistaken.

I have had a couple of D600`s and a D610 myself.

I have switched to mirrowless camara`s now anyway, a lot less ironwork flying around inside the camera flinging muck about.

John.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 1, 2014)

Now this sounds like a plan
I just wish I didn't clean my sensor on my own the other week as it was quite dirty.
How to replace your Nikon D600 camera with a D610 | Nikon Rumors


----------

